# The Cafe and The Pub



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2011)

I'm sure I'm not the only one whose now getting confused about what belongs in the Cafe and what in the Pub (sorry, The Crank Arms) these days. Is political comment now okay in the Cafe, and word games in the Pub? (At least with P&L, what it said on the door was self-explanatory...)

Perhaps a moderator or two can do some moving of threads and/or explain what goes where and why with the new sub-forums? Or is it just now a free-for-all?


----------



## Noodley (24 Jul 2011)

Seems fine to me, I cannot see any threads which indicate there is a problem or a general confusion.


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2011)

Just think of the pub as P&L and carry on regardless.


----------



## Norm (24 Jul 2011)

Some cafés sell alcohol, some pubs sell coffee...


----------



## Speicher (24 Jul 2011)

I deliberately put the "Geography" thread in the Pub. This was to allow for more adult humour than might usually be expected in the Cafe. I wanted to avoid parents on this forum being asked for the location of the "Inner Hebrides", for instance.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (24 Jul 2011)

Not noticed a problem myself ... in fact, I usually neither know nor care where threads are posted since I use the "view new content" button almost exclusively. If it really bothers you, well ... it probably shouldn't.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2011)

I'm not 'bothered', just asking the question since this is the place to ask such questions. It does seem to me that there is potentially very little to distinguish the Pub and the Cafe, that's all - take the thread about Book Clubs in the Pub, and then there's an argumentative thread about the Oslo attacks and Amy Winehouse's death (I'm not talking about Dayvo's personal one here) in the Cafe - just for example. There are threads about beer in both with nothing to distinguish them - is the beer thread in the Cafe somehow 'family friendly' and the one in the Pub not? Hardly. 

If RT's approach is to be followed, we needn't bother having separate forum areas at all - and that might not be a bad thing, many forums do it this way. But if you want to start threads rather than just respond to the then the View New Content button is hardly going to help and you do need some sense of where things belong.

I can't see that this is that tricky to understand...


----------



## Fnaar (24 Jul 2011)

I just come in here to read me paper before I catch the bus.


----------



## Norm (24 Jul 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm not 'bothered'


 You do seem to be, though.



Flying_Monkey said:


> If RT's approach is to be followed, we needn't bother having separate forum areas at all - and that might not be a bad thing, many forums do it this way.


This one would certainly get my vote. 

If we can get past the "I'm not bothered" thing, because you were bothered enough to start the thread and then respond, why is it important to you?



Flying_Monkey said:


> I can't see that this is that tricky to understand...


 I thought that you were the one who was confused.


----------



## Noodley (24 Jul 2011)

Unlike some of the other replies, I feel there *is* a need to distinguish and took time to look through the threads in the Pub and Cafe to see if I could identify a 'problem' and I got the feeling that in general the threads reflected people knew the difference between cafe and pub threads...there will always be some cross-over between Cafe and Pub and I think it would be a bit laborious to discuss the finer nuances of thread topics and their content for every thread started.


----------



## MacB (24 Jul 2011)

This is a support and feedback thread, so far there have been 8 people responding, including myself, as one of the respondees was Admin, was there a need for as many mods to wade in as well? is there not a one voice for threads in this area of the forum?


----------



## Fnaar (24 Jul 2011)

Perhaps the pub could have opening times like real pubs





And the occasional after-hours lock-in


----------



## Noodley (24 Jul 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Perhaps a moderator or two can do some moving of threads and/or explain what goes where and why with the new sub-forums?



MacB, I think Mods replying might have been in response to FMs OP...as you can see from the responses there is not a 'one voice' Mod view on matters.


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2011)

I don't see a problem. Cafe has had contentious threads in it sometimes, sometimes they were moved on to P&l, perhaps they might also need to be moved into The Crank sometimes but it's still early days, it's still forming and evolving.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> If we can get past the "I'm not bothered" thing, because you were bothered enough to start the thread and then respond, why is it important to you?



Norm, you're being rather childish. I am simply raising a minor issue in the place where it is appropriate to do so. If you disagree with me, just say so politely and give some reasons - other people have (whether moderators or not), and I respect their their perspectives, whether I agree or disagree. So if you don't have anything sensible to say, perhaps you should restrain the urge to launch personal attacks or question other people's good faith.


----------



## Norm (25 Jul 2011)

Did you spot the question that I asked? Or the bit where I said that I agreed with getting rid of the different forums?

I did want to understand why you thought it important enough to raise it, without you saying, yet again, that you didn't think it was important. 

I still do want to understand that, as I still think it might offer an interesting insight, but you keep avoiding it. 

If you could help me phrase the question in a way which actually gets an answer rather than further smoke'n'mirrors, then I would appreciate it.

I'm other words, perhaps you should restrain the urge to launch personal attacks... etc


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2011)

How about, rather than trying to "define" it, we just post there and let it shape itself naturally.

At the risk of repeating myself - _there's nothing to stop anyone posting political threads in the Crank Arms_ - in fact, they would be most welcome as they are often more "meaty" than Cafe posts, so just do what you did in P&L.

Simples!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> How about, rather than trying to "define" it, we just post there and let it shape itself naturally.
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself - _there's nothing to stop anyone posting political threads in the Crank Arms_ - in fact, they would be most welcome as they are often more "meaty" than Cafe posts, so just do what you did in P&L.
> 
> Simples!!!



Shaun, you seem to be missing my point, but never mind, it's clearly not something that most people are bothered about so don't worry.

On the issue of trying to let it shape itself naturally, fine, but if that's the case, you could stop absolutely flooding the place with topics yourself (of whatever kind), then we all might get a word (or a topic) in edgeways...


----------



## Shaun (26 Jul 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> On the issue of trying to let it shape itself naturally, fine, but if that's the case, you could stop absolutely flooding the place with topics yourself (of whatever kind), then we all might get a word (or a topic) in edgeways...



Hey, what can I say ... it was late, I'd had five coffee's and I was on a roll ....  

I've moved away from the bar and settled into one of the leather recliners in the corner - where I'll stay for a little while, contemplating my naval and working on my _quality_ quota. Might take a while though ....  

Cheers,
Shaun  

PS. Yes, before anyone points it out, _I know_, it's deliberate ... a bit of fun ...


----------

